# Do you enjoy riding your bicycle?



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

95134hks said:


> Even in California it is too cold to ride for pleasure.
> 
> I have to bundle up and wear my cross country skiing gear to get around in and get groceries while my automobile is still in the shop. Especially with the intermittent cloudbursts occurring off and on all day long.
> 
> ...


Which half of California though? Northern or Southern/Mid?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Was listening to some music to be nostalgic and found this gem:






It reminds me of all the mountain bike riding I used to do when I was a kid and some of the off roads trails me and my buddies would ride while camping.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Fallen_Jedi (Sep 13, 2011)

Very much so.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I used too, until someone took it. than my other bike the handle bar popped off. lol.


----------



## Wickedsix (Jan 10, 2016)

I love riding my bike!


----------



## Bitlost (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been riding bike now for about 4 years actively. 

This is quite rural area, no bike paths and some fire roads, long winter with snow and ice, but I still ride my bike year around and almost daily. 

For me upgrading bike is half of the hobby, I like to find out ways to maximize distance I can ride, so I make some upgrades to bike every now and then, difficult it is because most bike parts are sold with hype without any real data to back up marketing claims, also some cyclists buy so much into hype that there is no trusting what other people's experiences are.

We have some hills here so other point has been to modify bike so that I can get up hills without being completely exhausted at the top of the hills, this has allowed me to bike more and that has helped me loose lot of weight. 

My current bike is cheap Trek, with replaced gearing, stem, handlebar, saddle, tires and so on, short stem and 720mm handlebar currently, tires Race King, Speed King, Bontrager and for winter Nokian Extreme, I like to swap tires depending where I go to ride. 

I do all work to bike myself as there are no any good bike service here. 

During summer I do sometimes 40-50 mile rides on hard surfaces, mostly 1 to 2 hours though on crushed stone, mud, forest tractor tracks, fine sand etc. Of course I keep heart rate monitor with me and I keep book of my performance, earlier I had even Android device with me to take gps logs, but battery exploded so it has been just manual recording of stats now. 

I'm only one riding those routes in my area, there is never other bicycle tracks and quite often some roads my tracks are latest even it would been week since I rode that particular road, so it is perfect alone time and recharges my batteries quite well.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

They're sort of too expensive for me.

I just...longboard to be honest.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Do I? She’s practically my girlfriend. I ride her long time. May as well share 3 puncture stories so you know a little of what I have to deal with:

First time I set out to ride 100 miles, I ended up getting 7 punctures in a row in the first 17 miles. I ended up bailing because I figured the universe was sending me a message.

Once got a flat 42 miles from home, in an unfamiliar place. The locals were really nice and all enquired and offered to help. You’d better believe in your ability to fix punctures when they happen that far out with no other means home.

Worst one to fix was 17 miles from home, at midnight in wintertime. Not only was it pitch black, so all I had to see was my bike light, but it was so cold that my fingers weren’t working properly. If you’ve ever had to unseat a relatively new tire from a rim, or find and pull thorns out of the tire, you’ll get just how uncomfortable this one was to fix in the cold and dark. But hey, I did it. I live.

My point isn’t woe is me, but that not only is it fun and healthy, experiences like these help you be more resilient and confident when things go south. Do or die.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

To me it's mostly just a means of transportation and I don't often ride it purely for entertainment. At the moment I don't even have a sporty bicycle, just an upright city bike that's not too great for long distances because it's really heavy and only has a single gear. I do enjoy riding though, it's pretty relaxing. There's plenty of seperated bicycle infrastructure in the Netherlands, and where there isn't, there's still the benefit that drivers here are used to cyclists so it's very safe. On a nice long stretch of road with little to no intersections, you kan just kind of zone out which I find really enjoyable.

My favourite places to ride are probably the areas near the coast. Beautiful countryside with heath, dunes and patches of forest.







Cycling in the old city centers is a different story. It's enjoyable, especially on a nice sunny day, but it takes some getting used to and until then it's pretty terrifying. The laws of traffic go out the window and right of way is basically negotiated non-verbally.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

While it's still winter, I sometimes like to ride the exercise bikes at the gym instead of running, but I don't use my bike very often. There are two reasons:
1. I don't _need _it, because I can go everywhere by foot so I always procrastinate getting it serviced or pumping up the tires. After I did that, I often go on small relaxing ~20 km tours, but it ends up back in the basement again as soon as it's not running optimally anymore.
2. I'm terrible at driving _anything _and that includes bikes. I am careful, but especially during an internship where I worked night shifts, I managed to land in a pit full of stones next to the road, fell over together with the bike when trying to get off and ripped a hole in a dress. Another time, I also really stupidly fell from almost a standing position and scraped my hands and knees.


----------



## singingamy (Dec 5, 2021)

I love cycling but only in the warmer temperatures. I still cycle in winter but only short-distance rides.


----------



## gracewil (Sep 7, 2021)

Sometimes. But not a long rides.


----------



## JonosOld (Aug 25, 2021)

Wow, how romantic your bike story looks. When I ride a bike, I feel younger and get a lot of pleasure because I can still pedal and ride a bike. I only have a mountain bike so far, but I recently read an article about budget gravel bikes; here's an article I read. And so I'll probably save up some money and buy myself a gravel bike. And now that I've read your story, I wanted to ride a bike with my wife, haha. I believe that every man should have a bike because it brings pleasure when riding and is also a cardio thing.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Man i need to buy a good bike again


----------



## Ayyan (12 mo ago)

I like riding. I like when it is shiny and I can spend time for quiet long ride.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

On non-busy highways, yes. However, such roads are becoming increasingly rare. I began taking country roads instead. But farmers' dogs hate bicycles, and they run out onto the road, forcing me to turn back and ride on the highway. So no, I no longer enjoy riding a bicycle.

The last time I went on a longish bike ride, I was in my mid-50s. I had an errand in a city 50 km (30 miles) away. I bicycled there on a quiet highway instead of the main route.

I hoped to stay at a friend's place overnight. But after completing my errand, I couldn't get hold of her. So I rode my bike back home, for a total of 100 km (60 miles) in one day.

I enjoyed it except for one thing. It was night before I got home, and the temperature dropped, so my hands were freezing for the last 10 miles or so.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes! Road/pathway racing bike though. I like to stay relatively safe.

Mountain biking. Can do if it's flat. No dangerous twists and turns for me!


----------



## linavas (10 mo ago)

My favorite sport


----------



## karen983 (7 mo ago)

I love riding my bike!


----------

